# Suckered into buying MTD oil



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

My hardware store suckered me into buying genuine MTD/Troy-Bilt 5w30 engine oil. I decided to buy it because my snowblower is brand new and wanted to use genuine oil for its first fill. I just heard this is a very low quality oil with very little additives. I can't believe I wasted $5.00 on a quart of low quality engine oil that is not even approved by SAE or other testing companies. For $3.99, I could have bought high quality automotive 5w30 engine oil. 

How may of you made the same mistake? Can anyone prove me wrong with an oil analysis?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sure the oil is just fine, run it for the factory recommended interval and change it. I wouldn't sweat it!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Exactly what Kpax said. Use that oil for the initial break-in phase then drain it and fill the engine up with some good motor oil.


----------



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry guys.... I think I'm over thinking this. Just thought I'd share my 2 cents. I was just upset I spent $5.00 on antiquated SJ oil that is not approved by SAE. But it's not a car; it's a small engine.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I pay 10$ for mine. Figure the motor will thank me for it...


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

Use it for break in then just buy what you want. Changing it regularly is the key.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why don't you just return it???????????????


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why don't you just return it???????????????


Because his 90 days is up?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Because his 90 days is up?


 the oil now has a 90 day return policy??? OHHHHHHHHHHH THE INHUMANITY OF IT ALL.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

FRUG Now make sure you go back and buy another quart !! ....so you don't Start mixing oils !! 


:signlol::yahoo::signlol::dizzy:
You guys crack me up!! Shryp & Powershift
Always good for a smile! 
RELAX Fruggy! !!! ALL IS GOOD!


----------

